# Adding nutrients to an existing sediment, the simple way



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

In advice to someone recently:

Osmocoat seems like a wise idea for DIY root tab solutions that has seen some revisiting lately(been used for the last 30 years by aquarist). Slow release, small etc, ice cubes filled with Osmocoat also would make adding it in spots very easy too. This is similar to soil mud ice cubes that can be added then melt in place without making a mess trying to insert it deep into the sediment.

Some folks had thought to use gel caps for pills to do this, but ice cubes are even easier. Different ice shapes can be made to add as much or smaller amounts as needed. Fertcicles

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Ferticles... love it Tom

Query for those who are not familiar with Osmocoat ( like myself) . What is it ( duh...a fert) , where do you get it & I assume it has to be cheaper than the seachem gravel tablets? Which brings me to how often should it be used and is there a general rule about spacing? Any other ingredients? Thank you for sharing

I'd also like to thank you & I am not Kissing your _ _ _ but I realy do want to thank you for what you have & continue to do. In doing so you have allowed folks like myself to grow & understand better the various techniques & science of our own living art. I never thought I'd have the tank(s) I do. You & folks like you deserve a big round of applause.:thumbsup:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Osmocoat:

http://osmocoteisbest.com/

Been around 40 years.

You can use gel caps if you want, but adding a fair amount is much easier with ice. You can also add clays, soils, worm castings, whatever amendments you chose to existing sediments.

When the ice melts, it's deep in place.
I do not like filling little gel caps, too clumsy. 


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

3 pounds costs about $10.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Genius idea, thanks for posting!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Osmocoate clay balls. Nice and cheap!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Osmocoat Tablets..


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Are you sure those aren't rice crispy treats? They look delicious.

Seriously though, how much osmocoat per sq ft of substrate is appropriate?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Dont eat them!  would think using them as any normal tablet/cube vehicle would work fine. Just keep them buried and unexposed  Toms ice cube trick sounds pretty cool, easy as making ice cubes, and super cost effective.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Where can you purchase these??? I've never seen them at Home Depot, Lowes or Orchard...I would like to try some


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This is from the package details. Scotts® Osmocote Pot Shot Plant Food 

* Analysis: 15-8-11 with micros (magnesium, sulfur, boron, iron, manganese, molybdenum)
* Revolutionary form of plant food using Osmocote technology
* Feeds for 9 months
* Contains 9 essential nutrients
* Professional formula used by growers
* For use with hanging baskets, window boxes, potted and container plants
* Contains 16 nuggets per pack


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Orlando! 
Do you know where to purchase them??? Is it directly from the manufacturer or do they have distributors?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I bet you could find them at your local ACE or HD/Lowes. You can get large 50lb bags for cheap Im sure. Pennies on the $


----------



## insta (Jan 27, 2010)

If you know anyone who shoots handguns guns as a hobby, the 9mm/40/45 caliber 50-pack ammo boxes are usually a plastic tray with holes a little smaller than your pinky (well, about 9mm, or 0.4/0.45 inches...) and about as deep as your pinky's first knuckle. It's a little esoteric of a reapplication, but just ask them


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

insta said:


> If you know anyone who shoots handguns guns as a hobby, the 9mm/40/45 caliber 50-pack ammo boxes are usually a plastic tray with holes a little smaller than your pinky (well, about 9mm, or 0.4/0.45 inches...) and about as deep as your pinky's first knuckle. It's a little esoteric of a reapplication, but just ask them


Other than this method, how are we suppose to make ice cubes small enuff (the size of gel caps would be best in my case)? 

I got my osmocote from OSH in the gardening section.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

speedie408 said:


> Other than this method, how are we suppose to make ice cubes small enuff (the size of gel caps would be best in my case)?
> 
> I got my osmocote from OSH in the gardening section.


Small?

They sell all sorts of sizes of ice cube trays.
The larger nuggets above are typical ice cube sizes.
So you pour the osmocoat in, add water, freeze.

If you just want a tiny amount and want to add lots of small packets, then get small ice cube trays. Or just pour the fert in straight and push each little ball deep into the sediment. Gel caps work.......but filling lots of them for larger tanks is a PITA. 

You can also add peat, soil, clays, worm castings etc etc.........to fertcicles. Bit tough to do this for fert caps trying to pack this type of stuff into those little caps.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...g.mozilla:en-US:official&channel=s&tbs=isch:1



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Fertcicles, thats clever Tom  Definitely like this idea, you can run to any garden store and find these at any time.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

For smaller ice, just don't fill the tray as much.:icon_mrgr


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Half full, or half empty? HAHAHA!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

dirtyhermit said:


> For smaller ice, just don't fill the tray as much.:icon_mrgr


Oh heck, that's too hard
I "wanna do things the harder way".

The nice thing is you can DIY any concoction for sediment ferts you wish, soils, clays, loams, mulm, peat, osmocoat, whatever.........ADA AS also works in lieu of clay(well, it is clay) and you can pack it full of osmocoat also.

Not a bad idea for water column folks who leave for vacation for a few days.

I still like a full rich sediment bed of ADA AS or Worm castings, clay hydric soils....but if you need spot or add to existing sediments, this a good cheap simple method to DIY.

This also can help identify problems with sediment only dosing methods also(but water column + sediment dosing works best) since you can spot treat problem areas, plants with specific nutrients etc.

Over time, most sediments decline in N in planted tanks(9 to 18 months??), much less for the other nutrients though. Fish can supply some N also, but some plants demand more than others for nutrients(and CO2 for that matter).

This is simple tool to see if it's a nutrient issue.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Found me some mini ice cube trays on Amazon.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> Osmocoat:
> 
> http://osmocoteisbest.com/
> 
> ...


OK, they have, like, several different products ... I understand that we are using them out of application. But, which one of them works best (generally speaking) for the average aquarium keeper?

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I dont think you can go wrong with any of them. They have slow release formulas in Micro and Macro. You could use any of them as you see fit.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Just wait to see if someone entrepreneurial enough decides to sell them in blister packs like how you get frozen blood worm. 

"freeze, insert, enjoy! Fertcicles"


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Just keep the fertcicles away from your kids


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

There's already several that do the gel caps and several places already mix osmocoat or something pretty close like it in there.

Like mixing dry ferts into water and using it, this is the same, frozen product shipment is costly and not worth while.

That's the nice thing about this, no profit, only just a simple good idea that anyone can do/use. Well, if you have a freezer, but most do that own aquariums.

It also can be applied in any shape/size/density/materials unlike gel caps etc. I cannot see folks packing mud into 100 gel caps Osmocoat? Sure, why not, but this is a simple alternative.

Orlando,
Do those sticky rice crispy things fall apart in water or do they stay stuck together for 1-2 minutes etc?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I never pulled them out so maybe I should dig around and see. Thats a good question though, now Im curious to know. Hopefully it wont bite me in the rear trying to find out. I will get right back to you in this thread.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Put the Osmocote into regular sized ice cube trays, but only a few balls in each cube. Then do not put very much water in there. Voila! Small doses, and pretty close to flat, too! Fits under shallow substrate. 

For quantity/spacing, I think this will vary with the sort of plants you are growing, but how about 1 full sized ice cube per 6"-8" each way? (1 full ice cube might hold a dozen Osmocote balls)
If you make 1/4 cubes (3-4 Osmocote balls), then perhaps closer, like 3" each way.


----------



## brianS (Apr 22, 2010)

Just stumbled into this thread. What an awesome idea for the planted tank. This is nothing new... I remember my mom doing this for her orchids, and garden. I wondered why the heck she would freeze ferts and have me shove the ice cubes into the soil.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Good idea, too about reusing frozen food trays for this. Mini ice cubes, AND you are reusing something that would otherwise have been tossed after just the one use.

I suppose for pond use you could freeze muffin pan size ferticicles.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Also be aware that osmocote has a HUGE variety of N-P-K ratings. Maybe Tom could suggest one for us not-so-smarties. And I bought these some years ago. Theyre plastic and dont melt like capsules and the cap comes off the end so you can refill them. I only find them when pulling out plants though so have a few on hand......http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5163+5178+9528&pcatid=9528 They look like theyre filled with osmocote to start with when you buy them.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

To Tom and Orlando...The osmocote crispies do last long enough to get then where youre heading with them and work very well for water lillies in ponds with their high demands for flowering.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This is one I use and it works great: http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?proId=prod140020&itemId=cat50116&tabs=general


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I use this. The only kind that Wal-mart sells so it mighty convenient, at about $4 for over a years supply....


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is a link w/a few other links that were helpful to me in discovering what I did.....http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/105778-osmocote.html


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Speaking of gel caps, I saw this article recently: http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2374&st=0&sk=t&sd=a. I wouldn't want to go to all the trouble. Clay was way easier. Ice even better.


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, cant believe how convenient these look. Dont think I'm gonna be making DIY root-tabs anymore until I test this method.


@Tom - Which osmocote do you recommend, I see 3-4 different mixtures on the osmocote website?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

chad320 said:


> I use this. The only kind that Wal-mart sells so it mighty convenient, at about $4 for over a years supply....


 That should work perfect..


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

My concern about osmocote and like products is that the ball will not dissolve and remain in the substrate even thought the neutrients are depleted.

Can anyone clairify this fact for me?

Thanks.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes the ball stays and is why I use the refillable tubes. I have not rooted around enough to see if they stay as a block in my pond tabs. Ive found tubes with osmocote in them that are at least 5 years old.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This stuff has been used for a very long time in planted tanks as Tom mentioned earlier. Its tried and tested and is super cost efficient


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> This stuff has been used for a very long time in planted tanks as Tom mentioned earlier. Its tried and tested and is super cost efficient


I'm not questioning its value in general. I just don't want to deal with small beads of stuff in my FWDSB. And I don't want to disturb it with pushing spikes in and out routinely either. So, I guess I will continue with my plan of action as it is for now and depend on the FWDSB and the minerals therein and ferting the watertable there.

Thanks for all the help.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I see what your saying. I was digging around in the substrate looking for the fert balls that I inserted into the mud, from what I can tell there is about 70% of the mass still there after a few months of use. I move plants around routinely and have not experienced any blooms of any kind, nor spike in nutrient that is worth mentioning.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm using Osmocoat as a fertilizer in riparium planters. I think it is working well, but it's hard to be sure. But, I have no idea how long it takes those little balls to run out of nutrients. Does anyone know?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

The pink kind that I photographed is a 19-6-12 mix and says that it lasts up to 4 full months. IDK what this means for longevity in the aquarium as they are referring to potted plants on the instructions. I leave mine in for at least 6 mos. before I start to get the feeling that they need refilled. I also ignored rootmedics adivce (please dont slap me...) and decapsulated some of his and put the ferts into spikes just to experiment and have seen some very positive results. Again IDK about the longevity of this either. After awhile you get a feeling/notice things arent coming along as well as they used to and you readjust to try to bring it all back. IMO.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

chris.rivera3 said:


> Where can you purchase these??? I've never seen them at Home Depot, Lowes or Orchard...I would like to try some


I found them at Wal mart.

About $5.00 There now on clearance.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

I read elsewhere that Osmocote "Plus" was the one to get. I did a trim & decided to try it yesterday
Unfortunately I had not read about a delivery method , so I sprinkled it on the substrate and push it in the substrate. I suspect after reading this thread that I probably used to much ( a few table spoons). Since I have to do a WC to another tank today I think I will do a 50 % change on the Osomcote Plus tank. So let's wait and see what happens. I'll take a pic today for reference. I decide to post so others could learn. So i'll observe a while & let you know how it goes.

Next time - I am doing ice cubes _ thx Tom


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Aquaticz said:


> I read elsewhere that Osmocote "Plus" was the one to get. I did a trim & decided to try it yesterday
> Unfortunately I had not read about a delivery method , so I sprinkled it on the substrate and push it in the substrate. I suspect after reading this thread that I probably used to much ( a few table spoons). Since I have to do a WC to another tank today I think I will do a 50 % change on the Osomcote Plus tank. So let's wait and see what happens. I'll take a pic today for reference. I decide to post so others could learn. So i'll observe a while & let you know how it goes.
> 
> Next time - I am doing ice cubes _ thx Tom


 
Well it did not go well & I have decided tpo change substrates. I have decided to give Oil-Dri a shot. I have read that it is a good idea to lay down a thin layer of peat. I am thinking of a layer that 3/8" - 1/2".
In reading 
about *Oil* *Dri* and similar materials, they have fairly high CEC, so they make very good soils for water gardening. Cationic Exchange Capacity (CEC) means the soil will hold the fertilizer in a special way that the plant roots can get it, but it won't escape into the water.
Gravel has no CEC, and if you add fertilizer it can easily end up in the water column. It will not stay in the gravel very well, and is therefore not close to the roots.
I have also read that it takes a few weeks to balance out. My query concerns the CEC of oil -dri . How would I best pre fertilize the substrate before placing plants or livestock ?
Thanks for any tips


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Really could use some sage advice, Please





Aquaticz said:


> Well it did not go well & I have decided tpo change substrates. I have decided to give Oil-Dri a shot. I have read that it is a good idea to lay down a thin layer of peat. I am thinking of a layer that 3/8" - 1/2".
> In reading
> about *Oil**Dri* and similar materials, they have fairly high CEC, so they make very good soils for water gardening. Cationic Exchange Capacity (CEC) means the soil will hold the fertilizer in a special way that the plant roots can get it, but it won't escape into the water.
> Gravel has no CEC, and if you add fertilizer it can easily end up in the water column. It will not stay in the gravel very well, and is therefore not close to the roots.
> ...


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

speedie408 said:


> Other than this method, how are we suppose to make ice cubes small enuff (the size of gel caps would be best in my case)?
> 
> I got my osmocote from OSH in the gardening section.


What is OSH?


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Orchard Supply Hardware = OSH


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

Could I put this under sand? I am thinking about using this with a dusting of peat under some Black beauty sandblasting sand. Would this work out well?


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

I switch over to the oil dri this weekend. I used peat below 4" of oil dri. I put 3-4 balls of osmocote every 3"on center. It was quite cloudy at first but it is clear now

I am going to posy pics in a new thread hopefully today. Pictures already taken


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Heres what I do for fertcicles....add 2 grams of osmocote. Top it with 3 ml. of water. Freeze. Before inserting I try to break them in 1/2 unless its a huge sword plant or giant crypt. Most plants will do well on this and 1/2 is only recommended for established plants that you feel could use a boost. Osmocote will float unless you let them soak for a minute or two and shake the tray around a little before freezing.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice illustration, Chad. Thanks for providing it.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Chad,
So you use these roughly every 6 months? 
Do you concern yourself with spacing or just place them close to the specific plant.

In this thread I indicate that I am trying oil dri. One month has passed and I decided to add more oil dri. I removed all the peat (probably used too much) and just added rinsed oil dri. I did so for the mound look. I then picked up some gelatin caps (triple 000) & stuffed with Osomocote & placed at the bottom of the tank with a large tweezers. I did this about two weeks ago. The tank looked like crap when I came back from a small out of town trip this weekend. So I did a 100% water change with the filter off . The sole surviving inhabitant, a betta was removed and then put back after the water was treated, heated & the filter was back on line. I am moving slowly because I have read it takes about 2 months for this substrate to settle down. I suspect the high CEC is the reason.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, "roughly" every 6 months or whenever I feel growth has slowed a little and/or if I think they could use a boost.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like the shrimp don't mind them, either. Those little guys you sent me were some of the healthiest looking ones I've seen in a while.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, the shrimp dont seem to be affected at all. I have never noticed anything even remotely affect them as far as the Osmocote.


----------



## SmoothSailor (Mar 15, 2010)

Tom,
There are actually many different types of Osmocote Fertilizers. Which specific one do you use? And what is the NPK ratio?

Cary


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Several of them work, of varying brands and NPK ratings. Mine is a 19-6-12 mix and looks like this...


----------



## SmoothSailor (Mar 15, 2010)

*Thank you*

Awesome. I have some of that osmocote fertilizer at home. Do you still dose your dry ferts in the water along with the osmocote?? Will this be over kill?

Cary




chad320 said:


> Several of them work, of varying brands and NPK ratings. Mine is a 19-6-12 mix and looks like this...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I still EI dose the same tank so, yes, water column ferts are still recommended. This is just a simple way to get substrate ferts in an existing set up. Otherwise I highly recommend MTS when starting a new tank.


----------



## SmoothSailor (Mar 15, 2010)

My tank has been up and running for about 2.5 years. My root system is very heavy. I have a hard time cleaning the sand/red flourite mix. Could you tell me more about MTS?? What is this exactly?? I hope to move within a year (pending house being sold). When I set my tank up again....I am thinking about doing things differently. Thank you for your time.
Cary


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

SmoothSailor said:


> Tom,
> There are actually many different types of Osmocote Fertilizers. Which specific one do you use? And what is the NPK ratio?
> 
> Cary


Do not think it matters a whole lot really.

15-5-15 should be fine.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

I use the Osomocote PLUS because I read it here & have used it successfullyonce I got some gel caps


----------

